
Do JustHelpyn can serve people better than Google HelpOut? - arnasan
http://www.justhelpy.com
======
arnasan
Google HelpOut was intended to be platform letting people to get help online
from professionals using video chat. But it was initially built to connect
people with professionals and help was not free. Do platform, like JustHelpy
connecting people with people for helping each other for free, can be better
than was Google HelpOut ?

